# Zander im Winter am Kanal?



## Colophonius (20. Dezember 2009)

Hey

Ich habe leider beim winterlichen angeln kaum bis keine Erfahrung, aber ich würde es mal gerne (wenn es nicht mehr friert  ) auf Zander am Kanal mit Spinnfischen probieren.

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?
Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass ich mit Fin-S Fish die Spundwand laaaangsam ablaufe (aufn Grund senken, laaangsam heben, einen kleinen Schritt machen, absenken usw.). Lohnt sich das oder sollte ich was anderes probieren?

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
Holger


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Hi,
ja , ist ok so .
Allerdings ist der Zander im Winter faul und sie bewegen sich viel langsamer.
Daher sollte deine Köderführung nicht zu schnell sein .
Auch wenn man im Winter größere Köder nehmen sollte , beim Zanderfischen gehe ich selten über 8 cm hinaus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Versuch mal Dropshot, da hast Du auch die Möglichkeit den Köder sehr langsam, oder auch ganz statisch zu präsentieren,..auch weiter weg von den Spundwänden..


----------



## Uwe1987 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

mir kommt das bekannt vor... hast du zufällig folgendes video gesehen?

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/raubfischangeln/vertikal-auf-zander.html


----------



## stefannn87 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Ich wollte auch die Tage mal wieder runter an den Rhein-Herne-Kanal und dort mal die Gufis rein halten, nur bin ich auch, was das Winterangeln angeht, eher weniger bewandert.

Wollte so vor gehen:
Steinschüttung entland laufen und relativ mittig des Kanals(Fahrrinne) die Gufis mit relativ leichten Jigköpfen(9g) auf dem Grund anbieten. 
Die Köderführung wäre dann das bekannte zupfen, nur halt etwas sachter als wie im Sommer.

Die selbe Prozedur würde ich dann, an Spundwandläufen, auch anwenden. Nur ist ja an SPundwänden egal wie weit ich die Gufis auswerfe.

Klingt das soweit in Ordnung? 

Noch ne INfo: Ich beachte bei meinen ANgelplätzen immer markante Stellen, wie zb Schiffanlegeplätze, Vorsprünge, Brücken etc, ausserdem Fische ich mit:
http://profiblinker.com/images/15_0.jpg unzwar 8.5cm
und
http://profiblinker.com/images/634_0.jpg unzwar 9 cm

Danke #6


----------



## August (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Zander im Winter zu fangen ist nicht ganz einfach allerdings nicht unmöglich nach meiner erfahrung brachte das reine Spundwandfischen nicht den erhofften erfolg 

zb. im Mittelandkanal habe ich die meisten Dezember Zander mitten im Fahrwasser gefangen auch Kollegen welche es versucht haben direkt an der Spundwand einen Zander zu verhaften berichteten davon das sie die meisten tage erfolglos geblieben sind 

was aber nicht zwingend heissen soll das in deinem Gewässer sich die Zander nicht gerade an der Spundwand aufhalten 

mfg. August


----------



## stefannn87 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Im Sommer fange ich meine Zander immer in den Dämmerzeiten zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr in Ufernähe(Dort wo auch Weißfisch vorhanden ist) Deswegen bin ich mir selbst noch unsicher wie die Zander jetzt im Winter stehen.

Würde auch gerne gezielt Barsch fischen, jedoch finde ich keine Barschschwärme...

Ich denke, dass ich mit meiner ANgelei auf dem Grund mit den Gummifischen und Twistern die richtige Strategie fahre, nur bleibt dennoch der erhoffte Erfolg aus.
Vom Hecht natürlich ganz zu schweigen #d

Bin für Meinungen immer offen, also legt los mit euren Erfahrungen |rolleyes


----------



## Wels-Hunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Hi.

Ich angle selber am Rhein-Herne-Kanal und habe vom 23.12-29.12 10.Zander gefangen,ein paar an der Spundwann und die anderen in der Fahrrinne.Ich habe alle mit 8.er Kopyto gefangen,als beifang hatte ich ich noch 2.Hechte und 8.Barsche.Ich habe die Köder ganz langsam über Grund geschliefen.Hier noch ein paar Fangfohtos.

:vik:Ach ja,alle Fische schwimmen wieder im Kanal!!!


----------



## Anglerjugend (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



Wels-Hunter schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich angle selber am Rhein-Herne-Kanal und habe vom 23.12-29.12 10.Zander gefangen,ein paar an der Spundwann und die anderen in der Fahrrinne.Ich habe alle mit 8.er Kopyto gefangen,als beifang hatte ich ich noch 2.Hechte und 8.Barsche.Ich habe die Köder ganz langsam über Grund geschliefen.Hier noch ein paar Fangfohtos.
> 
> :vik:


 
Um welche Uhrzeit hast du die gefangen? Gabs da Regelmäßigkeiten?

Gruß


----------



## Wels-Hunter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Ich habe immer um die Mittagszeit geangelt.#h


----------



## stefannn87 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Mich würde interessieren, in wie weit es aussieht, wenn du sagst, dass du deinen Kopyto überm Grund gezogen hast 
Gezogen oder "springen" lassen?
Wie schwer sind die Jigköpfe und wie lang(cm) issn der Kopyto?

danke


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> wie lang(cm) issn der Kopyto?


 


Wels-Hunter schrieb:


> mit 8.er Kopyto gefangen,!!!


 .....


----------



## stefannn87 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> .....



Lieber TommY,
aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Wels-Hunter seinen Gufi mit dem Namen "8. Kopyto" bezeichnet hat, kann jemand wie ich, der nicht mit dieser Merke fischt, in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, wie groß dieser ist.
Auch nach einer kurzen Recherche ist es mir nicht klar geworden, denn es könnte ja sein, das der 8. Kopyto ganz simpel 8 cm lang ist. Oder die "8" eine Firmeninterne bezeichnung für die Größe, Gewicht oder Farbe trägt wie bei dem Angelshop http://profiblinker.com.

PS: Ein wirklich toller Post von dir!:l


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> PS: Ein wirklich toller Post von dir!:l


 
Sorry, ist mir so rausgerutscht...|rotwerden


----------



## Wels-Hunter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Ich habe mit 10g geangelt und einfach nur ganz langsam eingekurbelt und immer Grund kontakt gehalten,ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

du musst aber bedenken das der dezember um einiges wärmer war als es zur zeit ist!#h  petri zu den fängen! ich habe zur zeit mehr fischkontackt in den häfen!


----------



## Frankia (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Welche Häfen rund um S04 ;-) meinst Du?

Frankia


----------



## August (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> du musst aber bedenken das der dezember um einiges wärmer war als es zur zeit ist!#h petri zu den fängen! ich habe zur zeit mehr fischkontackt in den häfen!


 
ha ha ha wohnst du etwa neben einen AKW oder so bei uns ist alles Zugefroren keine chance irgendwo zu Angeln und Eisangeln ist leider Verboten bei uns somit ist erst mal Angelpause


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

gut das hier nicht alles zu ist! @frankia suchen und finden! #6


----------



## Wels-Hunter (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Danke.
Aber viel kälter war es auch nicht,wir hatten um die -2.Grad.


----------



## Frankia (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> @frankia suchen und finden! #6


 

...hätte ja sein können, das es dir rausrutscht :q

Ich hatte mir erst vor zwei Wochen zwei schöne Stellen über google maps rausgesucht. Das eine Becken am RHK war kurz hinter der Müllverbrennung in Essen, aber zum einen konnte man da fast nicht parken und zum anderen war die Spundwand zwischen 2-3 Meter hoch.

Das andere Becken war http://maps.google.com/maps?q=51.51...51.518063,7.028632&spn=0.008118,0.019205&z=16 hier: betreten verboten! Lebensgefahr :vik:

Glück Auf


----------



## WallerKalle04 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

werd samstag wieder los wird ein bisschen wärmer also sind die räuber aktiv!


----------



## Wels-Hunter (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Das wird auch mal Zeit,hab kein bock mehr auf Winter:vik:


----------



## stefannn87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Ich werde heute mal schauen ob sich am Grund was tut...
So wie es aussieht sind heute und Sonntag "mildesten" Temperaturen (bis 4Grad) in Duisburg.

Ich hoffe das 9cm Gufi ausreichen, denke aber, dass ich ohne ein Vorfach angle... 
Sind bei diesem Wetter eigentlich Nachläufer möglich?


----------



## Koalano1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Habt ihr bei euch kein Eis auf dem Kanello??
Bei uns in Münster ist an angeln garnicht zu denken...
Wird Zeit, dass es wieder wärmer wird!


----------



## stefannn87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Gestern war teilweise etwas Eis auf dem Wasser, heute ist aber nix davon zu sehen. Mal sehen was mir da vor die Rute springt... Naja hoffen tuh ichs zumindest


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Also hier im Ruhrgebiet ist alles Eisfrei!


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Ich bitte um Berichte wenn ihr wieder Daheim seid ;-)


----------



## stefannn87 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

war gerade um die 2 Stunden am RHK in DUisburg, habe Gufis und Twister verwendet die im normalfall immer für nen Barsch oder Zander gut sind. Aber leider kein Zupfer, kann auch daran liegen, dass das Wasser momentan sehr muddy ist und meine Köder naturtöne haben |evil:
Muss mal wieder neue Gummi kaufen


----------



## Anglerjugend (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Hmmmm ... schade


----------



## Wels-Hunter (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Hi.

War Gestern und Heute am RHK und konnte jeweils ein Zander fangen.Sie haben wieder um die Mittagszeit gebissen, leider habe ich noch 2.fette Fische verloren.


----------



## Mattis86 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Nabend zusammen,
ich habe morgen und übermorgen ein verlängertes Wochenende, sodass ich dann morgen früh spätestens zum Sonnenaufgang an meinem Heimgewässer (DHK) auf Zander "spinnen" werde. Mal schaun ob ich einen überlisten kann, da in letzter Zeit bei uns (höhe Hamm) einige gute Zander gezogen wurden. 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Frankia (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



Wels-Hunter schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> War Gestern und Heute am RHK und konnte jeweils ein Zander fangen.Sie haben wieder um die Mittagszeit gebissen, leider habe ich noch 2.fette Fische verloren.


 
Ich war auch am Sonntagmorgen am RHK für 2 Stunden, bin aber Schneider geblieben.

Ich habs mit einem kleinen Shad am 8 gr. Kopf versucht...und Du?


----------



## Wels-Hunter (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Hi.

Ich angel im moment  mit 10g und 8er Kopyto Weiß.#h


----------



## Frankia (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

weiß ? ... die schleppe ich immer mit, aber benutze sie nie. #c  Werd ich mal machen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*



Frankia schrieb:


> weiß ? ... die schleppe ich immer mit, aber benutze sie nie. #c Werd ich mal machen.


 Weiß oder weiß/schwarz sind grundsätzlich die ersten (und auch die häufigsten) Köder, die ich einsetze...:m


----------



## Mattis86 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zander im Winter am Kanal?*

Ich war heute am DHK und habe außer einem 27er Barsch nix gefangen. Mittlerweile habe ich das Gefühl bekommen das sich gerade die großen Barsche und Zander eher auf kleine Köder (KöFi, Wobbler, Spinner ...) als auf die größeren Exemplare aus sind und diese gerade am Kanal und im Winter eher bevorzugen. 
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr im Winter gemacht ?


----------

